# Fun and Games



## mish (May 27, 2005)

Here's a link to some of my favorites.

http://zone.msn.com/en/root/freeonline.htm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2005)

Thanks.  I'll go play a game.


----------



## mish (May 31, 2005)

Come on guys...a link to 88 free games & 2 responses. Puzzled.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

everyone's busy playing games mish.  

i rocked in star wars trivia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

sorry mish - I'm not really into computer games. I sit in front of this thing too much as it is.


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

bingo !! love this game


----------

